# Eaton Centre shooting - June, 2012



## mariomike (3 Feb 2013)

CTV W5 broadcast a story last night about the race to save a 13 year old shooting victim's life.
http://www.ctvnews.ca/w5/the-inside-story-how-a-trip-to-the-toronto-eaton-centre-turned-into-horror-1.1139769

The Paramedics and Firefighters join Connor, his parents and sister for a happy reunion a few months later in the Eaton Center food court.


----------

